# Exeter Open 2016 (UK)



## DuffyEdge (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys!

Exeter Open 2016 will be held on the 2-3 April 2016 on the University of Exeter campus.

Organisers are Katie, myself, and TDM. This is the first competition in this area of the country since 2012, so make sure you come! (Only 2.5 hours direct on the train from London).

All events (except Feet and MBLD) will be held.

Schedule

UKCA Page

WCA Page

Registration is currently open, and will close at midnight on Saturday 19th March :tu


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2016)

first

And yes, definitely coming to this.


----------



## katiewho (Jan 9, 2016)

Yay! It's going to be good


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 9, 2016)

Oohhh, I could likely come to this, especially seeing as it is taking place during the Easter Holidays


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, I'll be there probably.


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2016)

No MBLD, probably not gonna come I'm afraid. Good luck to everyone who does tho!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 9, 2016)

Berd said:


> No MBLD, probably not gonna come I'm afraid. Good luck to everyone who does tho!



Yeah, we decided to favour BigBLD and FMC as lunch-time events over MBLD. Well, I hope you change your mind


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 9, 2016)

Sweet, should be good!


----------



## thelunarbros (Jan 10, 2016)

Unfortunately can't go, I'm in America during that time ripperonis

(somebody who lives in New Jersey please hold a comp at the beginning of april pls)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds good.... just down the road. I'll be there. :tu


----------



## Sidster (Jan 10, 2016)

If I don't come, assume I'm dead


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 10, 2016)

This is going to be ACE! Sorry...


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 12, 2016)

When will the schedule be up?


----------



## illius (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe, maybe, maybe, maybe. I don't know if I am back from educational classics trip in Greece though.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 12, 2016)

NO question at all, I will be there. About time I made another comp and living n Paignton this one is very close


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 12, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> When will the schedule be up?



Pretty soon I would've thought. We've made a provisional schedule, but there's still a couple of things that we need to change first.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 12, 2016)

HMMMMMMMMM.... I foresee a week of using up my holiday and having roadtrips and stupid drinking sessions with my bro in Devon, seeing my mum in Cornwall before ending with a comp in Exeter... This could work.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 12, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> HMMMMMMMMM.... I foresee a week of using up my holiday and having roadtrips and stupid drinking sessions with my bro in Devon, seeing my mum in Cornwall before ending with a comp in Exeter... This could work.



You know it makes sense


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 12, 2016)

Just a bit too far for me I'm afraid.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jan 15, 2016)

probs coming, i'm exeteremely excited


----------



## Ollie (Jan 15, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> probs coming, i'm exeteremely excited



Classic


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2016)

When does reg open?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 16, 2016)

Might be able to come to this, hype!


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2016)

Still no announcement on UKCA or listing on WCA - is this comp confirmed or just proposed?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 16, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Still no announcement on UKCA or listing on WCA - is this comp confirmed or just proposed?



I'm no authority, but I'd say give it time, this is in April, it was announced pretty early compared to most UK comps. Personally I'm more concerned about whether or not there'll be any comps in February or March, because I've heard nothing on that.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 16, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Still no announcement on UKCA or listing on WCA - is this comp confirmed or just proposed?



The comp is confirmed and the venue is booked, but as Tyler said, there is still a fair amount of time before April. I just thought I'd post slightly early to see how much interest there was. More details should be up on UKCA and WCA in due course.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2016)

OK, just checking.


----------



## timblob (Jan 18, 2016)

my birthday
only a million hours on the train
why not


----------



## ronaldm (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll be there!

Oehh, there's a sleeper service from London! Shame you arrive in Exeter at 3 at night though -_-


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 7, 2016)

Cool, we've got a schedule now on UKCA website. Time to work out what to practice. Cheers.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 7, 2016)

Daaang, it looks like trains from here to Exeter and back are bloomin' expensive.

So uh, might as well ask- anyone from London/ the east travelling by car? Can I ask for a lift?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 8, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Cool, we've got a schedule now on UKCA website. Time to work out what to practice. Cheers.



Yeah, the UKCA page is up, as is the WCA page. Registration will open at 7pm on Thursday 18th Feb.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 9, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Daaang, it looks like trains from here to Exeter and back are bloomin' expensive.
> 
> So uh, might as well ask- anyone from London/ the east travelling by car? Can I ask for a lift?



I'm 98% certain I'm going, and I'll be driving, so provisionally I think I could pick you up from Didcot parkway. That's still quite a journey by train but should be a bit cheaper.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 9, 2016)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm 98% certain I'm going, and I'll be driving, so provisionally I think I could pick you up from Didcot parkway. That's still quite a journey by train but should be a bit cheaper.



Thanks. I'll take up you up on that offer.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 9, 2016)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm 98% certain I'm going



No, you're not.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 13, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> No, you're not.



Well unless I'm ill, or for some reason am late to reg, both of which are very unlikely.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 13, 2016)

LucidCuber said:


> Well unless I'm ill, or for some reason am late to reg, both of which are very unlikely.



You miss understand. Nobody can be 98% certain,


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 13, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> You miss understand. Nobody can be 98% certain,



My odds of misattendance are 49/1


----------



## katiewho (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey everyone  Just to let you all know, there will be homemade CAKE at the competition :tu Hopefully see you all there


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 14, 2016)

katiewho said:


> Hey everyone  Just to let you all know, there will be homemade CAKE at the competition :tu Hopefully see you all there



Awwww yiiissssssssss, I do like the sound of that!



Spoiler



Not sure if I should ask what kind of cake, or if I should let it be a surprise.


----------



## katiewho (Feb 14, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Not sure if I should ask what kind of cake, or if I should let it be a surprise.



Definitely leave it as a surprise! I can reveal though that they will be very yummy!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2016)

I hope there's chocolate on/in/inside/over/under it. That's all.


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 14, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> I hope there's chocolate on/in/inside/over/under it. That's all.



Why not everywhere?


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 14, 2016)

Makes we want to go even more now


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm looking to attend this ere competition, but I will need to find somewhere to stay on either both Friday/Sat night if I want to come to pre-comp meet or just Saturday night if I want to be sensible. 

Dousteth anyone know if anyone needing to share or if there is anywhere I can stay for free? 

Much thanks and love.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Just for info purposes I just booked a 2 adult and 2 child room (1 double and 2 single beds) for the Fri and Sat night for only £84.

Exeter Central St David's.

Get in quick while it's still cheap I guess.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 15, 2016)

Great Western Hotel is very close and is only £42 per night... might just book that for one night and arrive Sat morning. Either that or I could sleep in my car HAHA.


----------



## katiewho (Feb 15, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> I hope there's chocolate on/in/inside/over/under it.


Don't worry, I'll make sure there is LOTS of chocolate! 



fabdabs1234 said:


> Makes we want to go even more now


You should definitely come along


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 15, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Great Western Hotel is very close and is only £42 per night... might just book that for one night and arrive Sat morning. Either that or I could sleep in my car HAHA.



Or find some people to share with and 2 nights becomes cheaper than 1. Roman is apparently bringing a friend. £84/3 < £42


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll register for this and come to this, provided that no work experience clashes with the same weekend. And also going to get to meet Roman will be cool.


----------



## andrew leader (Feb 15, 2016)

im so torn, is it worth coming form ireland? its not the best time for me but its like the only competition. how many people will be there?


----------



## katiewho (Feb 15, 2016)

andrew leader said:


> im so torn, is it worth coming form ireland? its not the best time for me but its like the only competition. how many people will be there?



It is 100% worth it!  There will be 60 competitors


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm afraid I probably will not be able to make this one, sorry.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 17, 2016)

DJ4Y said:


> I'm afraid I probably will not be able to make this one, sorry.



Nut Guddenuf


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 18, 2016)

Just a reminder - Registration opens at 7pm this evening


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2016)

*Registration is now open!*


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 18, 2016)

12 registrations in the first minute. People were sure eager.


----------



## joey (Feb 18, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> 12 registrations in the first minute. People were sure eager.



Gotta be quick yo


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 20, 2016)

i would love to be there but i live 5 hours away good luck though


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2016)

So cool that Ollie and Roman will both be there. I'm looking forward to watching big BLD as much as competing!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 20, 2016)

Aside from the Premier Inn, the Mercure Rougemont Hotel is also a decent option. It's directly opposite Exeter Central station. Let us know if you have any questions about anything


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone up to room sharing?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 22, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> Anyone up to room sharing?



Me! I am!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 22, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Me! I am!



Let's do it.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 28, 2016)

So we already have 9 people on the waiting list, so if you can't make the competition for whatever reason then please let us know ASAP (either by email or on here) so that somebody else can take your place, thank you


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 1, 2016)

I terribly afraid I will not be able to attend after all. Please remooooooove me from le waiting room.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 1, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> I terribly afraid I will not be able to attend after all. Please remooooooove me from le waiting room.



Okay


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 7, 2016)

If I show up at 11 on Saturday, do I have a chance to compete in 4x4 ?


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> So cool that Ollie and Roman will both be there. I'm looking forward to watching big BLD as much as competing!


Ah shame, I don't see Roman registered now.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah :/ He had problems getting a visa in time.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Well 2 1/2 years since my last comp, about time I set some goals. Practicing hard but unfortunately that is making my 46 year old hands feel about 66 years old at the moment 

3x3: Sub 15 / Sub 16
4x4: Sub 1 / Sub 1:10
5x5: Sub 2:10 / Sub 2:15
6x6: Sub 4:20 / Sub 4:30
Clock: Sub 14 / Sub 15
Square-1: Sub 30 / Sub 40
Others: Meh...


----------



## Doudou (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys!
Since I live in the UK now, very likely that I'm coming.
See you there!
Edouard


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 14, 2016)

Doudou said:


> Hi guys!
> Since I live in the UK now, very likely that I'm coming.
> See you there!
> Edouard



Hey Edouard! Registration is full, so you'd go onto a waiting list for now.
You should come to North London Open end of April if you're around London still. Registration opens 7pm tomorrow (Tuesday) evening on the WCA site


----------



## Doudou (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh okay, too bad! Sure I'll have a look, thanks!

Edouard


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey, because of the time my train'll be arriving in the morning, I'll almost certainly miss Pyraminx, so feel free to remove me from that event.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2016)

Got a few cubes surplus to requirements up for sale at Exeter if anyone is interested:-

Shengshou 7x7 Mini (White)
Moyu AoFu Pillowed 7x7 (Black)
QiYi (Mo Fang Ge) Bullflight (Stickerless)
GuoGuan YueXiao (Stickerless [Light Green])
GuoGuan YueXiao (Black)
MoYu HuaChaung 5x5 (Black)
MoYu HuaChuang 5x5 (White)
MoYu AoChauang 5x5 (Black)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 21, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Got a few cubes surplus to requirements up for sale at Exeter if anyone is interested:-
> 
> Shengshou 7x7 Mini (White)
> Moyu AoFu Pillowed 7x7 (Black)
> ...



Hi Chris,

I wouldn't mind a quick try at and first refusal on the YueXiao's.

Cheers.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 21, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I wouldn't mind a quick try at and first refusal on the YueXiao's.
> 
> Cheers.



Yes of course Andy, no problem at all.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 23, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Yes of course Andy, no problem at all.



I may keep hold of the stickerless one following a sub-15 ao12 on it yesterday and my progress on 4x4 on stickerless but there will be another black one instead.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 23, 2016)

Selkie said:


> I may keep hold of the stickerless one following a sub-15 ao12 on it yesterday and my progress on 4x4 on stickerless but there will be another black one instead.



No sweat.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 23, 2016)

Goals:

2x2x2: PB average
3bld: NR single

Non-comp: catch up with people


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 25, 2016)

Goals:

2x2: Do well and podium
3x3: good single and sub 10.5 avg
4x4: dont fail
5x5: sub 1:25 and sub 1:33
6x6: maybe sub 3 single
7x7: sub 4:40 avg
OH: sub 18 and sub 21
BLD: succeed
FMC: dunno
Pyra: dont care
Sq1: sub 25 avg
Clock: sub 13 avg
Mega: sub 1:52 avg
Skewb: sub 4.5 avg and podium


----------



## chungdavi (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi, I'm not sure who to contact as the email is now being sent by WCA instead of organizers. I would like to withdraw my registration for this competition.
I have some course works to work on throughout the Easter break and I had no time to practice, so wouldn't want to spend so much traveling there to compete.

I will try to make it to North London Open instead.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 29, 2016)

Some people seem to be doing goals now, so
Goals:
3: sub 9? / sub 10 would be nice
FMC: sub 35?
3BLD: sub 1:20? 
4BLD: success, sub 7 would be very nice though.
5BLD: success if I do it/ have enough time
Pyra: a sub 3/ NR
Square-1: find someone's to borrow because mind sucks, sub 15/17
Skewb: sub 3/ NR


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2016)

chungdavi said:


> Hi, I'm not sure who to contact as the email is now being sent by WCA instead of organizers. I would like to withdraw my registration for this competition.
> I have some course works to work on throughout the Easter break and I had no time to practice, so wouldn't want to spend so much traveling there to compete.
> 
> I will try to make it to North London Open instead.


 Thanks for telling us, I've removed you from the list.


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 29, 2016)

Kev43 said:


> If I show up at 11 on Saturday, do I have a chance to compete in 4x4 ?


Hey guys you didn't reply to that  My train arrives a bit late and I'd like to have my two rounds of 4x4.

If I show up too late, can I register for another event instead ?


----------



## Thecuberrr (Mar 29, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Got a few cubes surplus to requirements up for sale at Exeter if anyone is interested:-
> 
> Shengshou 7x7 Mini (White)
> Moyu AoFu Pillowed 7x7 (Black)
> ...


How much would you be selling them for? (Each price separately) also will anyone be selling a moyu pyraminx?


----------



## ronaldm (Mar 30, 2016)

Goals:
2x2: PB/PB
3x3: PB/PB
4x4: Make cut
OH: PB
FMC: PB
Pyra: PB/PB
Clock: PB

Others: See Ollie get new NR, catch up with people, high five Adam at least once an hour


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2016)

Kev43 said:


> Hey guys you didn't reply to that  My train arrives a bit late and I'd like to have my two rounds of 4x4.
> 
> If I show up too late, can I register for another event instead ?



Hi, sorry, I didn't see your first post! Yes, that's fine, as long as you get here before the end of 4x4.


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 30, 2016)

Goals:

2x2 Sub 2/ Sub 3
3x3 sub 9/ sub 10 
4x4 sub 45/ sub 50
5x5 sub 1:35/ sub 1:40
Skewb: Sub 3/Sub 3.4
3bld: Success
4BLD Success
Pyra Sub 3/ Sub 4
Clock sub 12/sub 12


----------



## Selkie (Mar 31, 2016)

Thecuberrr said:


> How much would you be selling them for? (Each price separately) also will anyone be selling a moyu pyraminx?



Sorry only just seen this:-

Shengshou 7x7 Mini (White) Boxed £18
Moyu AoFu Pillowed 7x7 (Black) Boxed £25
QiYi (Mo Fang Ge) Bullflight (Stickerless) £4
GuoGuan YueXiao (Black) Boxed £8 
GuoGuan YueXiao (Black) Boxed £8
MoYu HuaChaung 5x5 (Black) £8
MoYu HuaChuang 5x5 (White) £8
MoYu AoChauang 5x5 (Black) £8

In the process of switching to stickerless for all cubes for in a couple of weeks there will also be:-

MoYu AoFu 7x7 Cubic Black
MoYu Aoshi 6x6 Black
MoYu BoChuang 5x5 Black

But I will be using them in Exeter as the new ones are not broken in yet.


----------



## Thecuberrr (Mar 31, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Sorry only just seen this:-
> 
> Shengshou 7x7 Mini (White) Boxed £18
> Moyu AoFu Pillowed 7x7 (Black) Boxed £25
> ...


Can you reserve me a black Guoguan yuexiao and a white huachang?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 31, 2016)

Thecuberrr said:


> Can you reserve me a black Guoguan yuexiao and a white huachang?



Shaky Hands has first refusal on the YueXiao's but you'll go down for second and no problem for the white HuaChuang.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 1, 2016)

Ooo, how much for the cubic AoFu, Selkie?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 1, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Ooo, how much for the cubic AoFu, Selkie?



Will probably be £25 like the pillowed, only used it a week. Well the unboxing on my channel says 1 week  Won't be available yet as my stickerless hasnt been received yet, hoping today but it will still need breaking in


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2016)

Just remembered I've lost my blindfold... please can I borrow one from someone else? I'm only doing 3BLD, not bigBLD.

(I'm currently using a hat; although it's completely opaque and there is no definition of what a blindfold is in the regs (except maybe B4c1), I'm not certain it would be allowed and want to be safe. )


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2016)

TDM said:


> Just remembered I've lost my blindfold... please can I borrow one from someone else?



I have a selection of blindfolds to choose from.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> I have a selection of blindfolds to choose from.



Thank you!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2016)

No problemo.
I also have lots of new ear plugs.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> No problemo.
> I also have lots of new ear plugs.



I don't use ear plugs, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 1, 2016)

Are we meeting up tonight? If so, where?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Are we meeting up tonight? If so, where?



I'll be at the hotel hopefully at about 7:30 depending on traffic.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 1, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> I'll be at the hotel hopefully at about 7:30 depending on traffic.



Sweet, I'll be arriving into Exeter at around 8:30pm


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 1, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Will probably be £25 like the pillowed, only used it a week. Well the unboxing on my channel says 1 week  Won't be available yet as my stickerless hasnt been received yet, hoping today but it will still need breaking in



Okay cool! Could I buy it off you (after you're done competing with it of course) if you're willing to sell it?


----------



## ronaldm (Apr 1, 2016)

Me and Sheppard will arrive at 9:22, if GWR do their job, so see you in a bit!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 2, 2016)

So yeah, first day. Got lost on the way here. Was late enough to miss 4x4, but there was a chance I wouldn't get an average anyway. Did 2x2 but sucked. Also signed up for 6x6 last minute, but felt bad about it 'cos Connor had sit through my 10+ min doomed to fail solve. Looked and felt like a zombie due to lack of sleep.

But it was all worth it for the lovely cake.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 2, 2016)

Cake is awesome. Thanks Katie.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 3, 2016)

Ollie left, so I just made round 2 of 3x3.
Thank you Ollie, I will honour you.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Ollie left, so I just made round 2 of 3x3.
> Thank you Ollie, I will honour you.



Not a problem, a sacrifice of one goat will do.

PS: 5:31.90 5x5x5 Blindfolded NR  A big lockup on the last solve prevented a sub 5:30, but I'll take it!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Not a problem, a sacrifice of one goat will do.
> 
> PS: 5:31.90 5x5x5 Blindfolded NR  A big lockup on the last solve prevented a sub 5:30, but I'll take it!


Nice! Video?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! Video?



Probably not, hopefully I'll do better at Euros!


----------



## Roman (Apr 3, 2016)

I regret that I couldn't come...
Congratulations Ollie with your NR


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 3, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Probably not, hopefully I'll do better at Euros!



Good luck at Euros, but nice NR in the meantime.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Ollie left, so I just made round 2 of 3x3.
> Thank you Ollie, I will honour you.



Well done on the 2nd round!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Conor, Katie and Louis (and others who helped out a lot) for another awesome competition! It was great to see everyone again (after something like 5 months for me?)

*DYK:*

Rob had a cushion?
There was a LOT of cake? Om
There was some shady goings on at Premier Inn at 4am?
Rob Yau ER?
Ronald finally got a sub-30 single? 
Adam gave me the world's smallest black eyelid?
Steve and Matt are awesome?
We went to the fanciest Wetherspoon's in all the land?
I massively locked up on my last 5BLD and lost 14-15s trying to fix it?
Hangover + 3BLD = no?
8 hours of sleep on Saturday night was heavenly?
There were something like 8 different pianos in the building?
Ping pong?

I'm happy with my achievements:

Getting a 3BLD mean (and redeeming myself for round one).
Knowing I can still sub-3 4BLD after so long (I even got close with a 2:1x DNF, just an accidental R move off). 
Nearly getting a 5BLD mo3 (a few wings off on the second attempt).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 3, 2016)

Yesss Rob Yau and Ollie! Nice ones.
EDIT; Also Sheppz FMC. :tu


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 3, 2016)

Well done everyone on your successes. Thanks especially to the organisers for a really well-run competition. Glad to have been part of it. See you all in London.

Cake Forever!


----------



## Kev43 (Apr 3, 2016)

On my way home!
I'm supposed to leave my flat at noon so I won't be sleeping much tonight but I 'ave no regrets, it was a great comp 

Thanks Katie for the cakes, they were awesome!

Very 'appy with my miraculous sub14 average (Magic 'appened I guess), too bad I did it in the first round and not the semifinal but well.

So it really was my last UK comp this time, it's been a really nice cubing year for me so thanks everyone for the good moments and all 



Also I'm going to be annoying but my last 3BLD was marked as DNF instead of DNS. I didn't do it because I didn't have much time left so I'm quite sure I wrote DNS and signed, could somebody please check that?


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 3, 2016)

Would you rather save a rhino or ten kittens?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 4, 2016)

Great comp! Thanks organisers.

Maybe DYKs to come.

So pleased I managed a pb in my final round. I'm sure I'll lose my streak soon because my WCA page is looking really good for me now. I should probably practice occasionally.


----------



## Doudou (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice European record! Impressive. Congratulations to all competitors


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 4, 2016)

FM: D R F' D' L2 B2 L' D F2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2
^^ is nice scramble
Will post solution tonight


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 4, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> FM: D R F' D' L2 B2 L' D F2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2



I got this in the hour and wrote down the last comm but couldn't get it down onto the paper

L2 D' L D R2 D' L' D L R2 U' L D' B D2 L' U D' B D U' L' B L B D F' Last comm was cancelled into 7 moves so a 34 solution


----------



## Selkie (Apr 4, 2016)

Great to make a comp for the first time in nearly 3 years. Certainly won't be leaving it as long next time (North London). 17 PBs and meeting and cubing with old friends and new.



kinch2002 said:


> FM: D R F' D' L2 B2 L' D F2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2
> ^^ is nice scramble
> Will post solution tonight



Still trying to figure out how I had a lovely F2L-1 in 15 moves in about 20 minutes and could not find a single continuation. Though to be fair I need to FMC more. Congratulations on the 22 Dan, look forward to seeing the solution.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope everyone had a good time! 

Thanks to everyone who helped, I think everything ran quite smoothly overall :tu


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 4, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Still trying to figure out how I had a lovely F2L-1 in 15 moves in about 20 minutes and could not find a single continuation. Though to be fair I need to FMC more. Congratulations on the 22 Dan, look forward to seeing the solution.



I also had a 15 move F2L-1 and DNFed.
B2 F' U F U R' U2
L F' D F
R D' R' D2 B2
This also preserves EO, whereas I found a 14 which didn't preserve EO.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 4, 2016)

22 move NR is here, with a ton of other interesting stuff:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=1164259#post1164259


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 5, 2016)

Big thanks to the organisers and UKCA team for another great comp! Congrats to all those who got PBs and especially of course the various NRs/CRs, and Harry and Max for first official 4BLD successes . I thoroughly enjoyed the comp as usual. Looking forward to London.

BTW, does anyone know where I can find the scrambles?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 5, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> BTW, does anyone know where I can find the scrambles?


http://www.iwca.jp/competition/detail/competitionId/ExeterOpen2016
Go into an event and click the button at the top right.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 5, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> http://www.iwca.jp/competition/detail/competitionId/ExeterOpen2016
> Go into an event and click the button at the top right.



I prefer this: http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=ExeterOpen2016


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 5, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Some people seem to be doing goals now, so
> Goals:
> 3: sub 9? / sub 10 would be nice *no/no. I may have had average if I didn't get a counting 12,9.5 and 10.*
> FMC: sub 35? *dnf lol*
> ...


*

Thanks everyone for a great competition!*


----------



## ronaldm (Apr 5, 2016)

It surely was an awesome comp  didn't PB on 2x2, and DNFed both 4x4 attempts, but apart from that I've set PBs in everything I competed in, so very chuffed with that 

Finally got my official sub-30 single, and made second round for 3x3 for the first time!

Didn't see Ollie get a 3BLD NR, but I had my revenge by being judge for his 5BLD NR ^^

Didn't high five Adam as much as planned, but enough nonetheless.

Great comp, thank you Connor, Louis and Katie for organising  Also thank you all for being good sports, and help out judging and scrambling and all, have a feeling there was less asking for it this comp, so keep that going!

See you all in North London!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 5, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> I prefer this: http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=ExeterOpen2016



Thanks, both good sites!


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> I prefer this: http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=ExeterOpen2016



Thanks, this reminds me, the fourth scramble in the first OH group:

B2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 B' R B U' R B2 U' R2 F2 D L D'

Rob Yau and I found this solution:
x' L' D r F // FB (4/4)
U R2 U2 M' U2 R' U R U R U r' // SB (12/16)
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7/23)
M U' M' U M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE (13/36)

I wouldn't have done that SB but I just tried it now and got 14.80 (different solution) with no warmup.


----------



## SteveMitch (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for an awesome first event! It was so well organised and was an incredible experience, I only wish it were longer!! nom nom cake

It was a pleasure to meet everyone, I made some great new friends and learned a lot from so many! Thanks for your great alg training Adam, Matt, Ronald and Andy. Kevin your "magic" astounds me thank you for the tips and tricks.

I feel like i have the holiday blues! Cannot wait to get to another competition and see you all again.

Until next time


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 5, 2016)

Good to meet you too Steve. See you at a future event.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 5, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: Do well and podium no/yes
> 3x3: good single and sub 10.5 avg no/no
> ...



Another great competition as well as great cake!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here are the "Sheps" from Exeter
_First 4 solves worse, but average better

Sorry about the rubbish formatting_

round pos average name id solves
333r1 18 1542 Andrew Coghill 1576 1707 1342 2164 1114
333r1 19 1600 Harry Taylor 1501 1639 1332 1661 2191

333r2 1 946 Robert Yau 988 1233 931 920 728
333r2 2 960 Breandan Vallance 927 1088 864 847 1181

555f 9 10648 Greg Austin 10930 11772 10793 10220 9979
555f 12 10704 Adam Greenwood 10578 10907 10628 10072 11410

222f 6 432 Oliver Frost 458 303 800 504 335
222f 7 467 Evan Liu 436 276 469 496 513

sq1f 4 1766 Eli Jay 1686 2025 1621 1991 1568
sq1f 5 1788 Harry Savage 1325 1969 1503 1987 1893


----------

